
Designing Better Levels Through Human Survival Instincts - dfox
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/6411/designing_better_levels_through_.php?page=1
======
DanielStraight
This is one of the most fascinating articles I've ever read on HN. Thanks for
sharing.

